# What are the chances U.S. economy could trigger violence?



## Curt James (Jun 8, 2011)

CNN Blogs
Cafferty File

*What are the chances the U.S. economy could eventually trigger violence in our country?* 

Posted: June 8, 2011, 5:00 pm ET 

FROM CNN’s Jack Cafferty: 

For the first time maybe since the Vietnam War or certainly since the civil rights movement, there are some darkening storm clouds on the civility horizon. 

A growing number of voices are continuing to suggest that if this economy doesn’t turn around, and people can’t start feeling optimistic about their futures again, we could be headed for some ugly scenarios. 

A new CNN poll says 48 percent of Americans think the country is headed for another Great Depression in the next twelve months. That is a stunning number.       

James Carville, who in 1992 told Bill Clinton, “It’s the economy stupid,” says the current economy is so bad, there is a heightened risk of civil unrest. And unless things start changing for the better, it’s a distinct possibility.

Our country is bankrupt and our government refuses to do anything about it.

Unemployment is stuck above 9 percent. Millions of Americans are out of work, some for a number of years now. The value of peoples’ homes is sinking below the break-even line. 

In the most recent jobs report, more than half of the private sector jobs that were added were at _McDonald’s._

For young people coming out of the nation’s colleges and universities, their families having invested hundreds of thousands of dollars in their education, the outlook is grim.

Add in the early record breaking heat in the cities in the East and we might not even have to wait until 2012. It could become a long, hot, ugly summer. 

Here’s my question to you: What are the chances the U.S. economy could eventually trigger violence in our country? 

Interested to know which ones made it on air?  

*John:*
The chances are getting better everyday. Deficit spending, uncontrolled illegal immigration, sky high unemployment, billions being sent to countries that hate us, out of touch government and the list goes on. It won’t be long, Jack, and We the People will revolt. 

*Mark in Oklahoma City, Oklahoma:*
Obama better forget about that money pit called Iraq-Afghanistan and start focusing on getting those public works jobs that he promised, or he will need those troops over here to maintain order in the streets. People are only going to put up with his economic incompetence for just so long. 

*Wilhelm:*
Did the concentration of wealth among the aristocracy trigger violence during the French Revolution, Jack? How about the Russian Revolution or Germany in the 1930?s? So yes, if it gets to the point where average working Americans feel totally hopeless and can’t feed their families, it could lead to violence. It happened more than people know during the “Great Depression”. 

*Michelle in Dover, Delaware:*
If prices of gas, groceries and necessary items don’t come down soon and if people can’t get jobs to support their families then violence is definitely a possibility. We are a crumbling nation. Our politicians need to spend a month living on our wages and have to pay for groceries and gas and pay bills on OUR salaries and not theirs. They have NO idea what we working class citizens have to go through on a daily basis. I am surprised that American’s haven’t converged on Capitol Hill in protest already. It’s coming. 

*Ralph in Corpus Christi, Texas:*
It already has triggered violence. I curse out loud and pound the dashboard every time I see gas prices go up.

*Bull:*
Jack, I’m 70 yrs. old and I fully believe that I will see violence in this country before I’m gone and it will not only be the economy that causes it. Just look what is going on along our borders. The American people have had enough. Mark my words.

From *http://caffertyfile.blogs.cnn.com/2...d-eventually-trigger-violence-in-our-country/*


----------



## Curt James (Jun 8, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jun 8, 2011)

Shouldn't it be "trigger _more _violence"?


----------



## LAM (Jun 8, 2011)

in a small country or an island with limited industry, etc. maybe, but in a large country like the US where the government and the markets are in collusion, not much can be done.  you simply can't reverse 30 years of neo-liberal economic policies by force, unstable governments cause currency's to hyper-inflate and with almost half of the country making a wage equivalent to that in 1980 things would only get worst for them.


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 8, 2011)

I think it could very well happen.  Probably even before the end of this year.  When people can't afford to take care of the needs of their families then shit is going to hit the fan.  The size of the country can only make it worse.  Police are getting laid off, and their relatively small numbers means odds are fair to middling that they will be on protesting side of the line.  

Stock up on ammo, hit the range on a regular basis and keep your firearms clean and handy.  Protect yourselves and your loved ones.


----------



## tangolima (Jun 8, 2011)

it alrady has, there were 28 bank roberies in tulsa for 2009, i dont know how many since...


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jun 8, 2011)

Very good thread and topic, Curt.

I think one question is about the question itself.  The comprehensiveness of depth of violent - IF - violence happened.

Yes, I think they will be some violence - but it will be limited to someone snapping, going on a shooting spree of innocent people, or going after a politician(s).

As for a coordinated effort?  Taking on the powerful institutions?  Institutions that are supported by the police and military?

No.  

People are not willing to arm, plan, and take on these powerful forces.

Honestly, Americans complain, but they rarely act.  Or, perhaps they haven't had the reason to act for over 200 years....

We'll see.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Jun 8, 2011)

Ray Lewis said the lockout is gonna trigger violence.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jun 9, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> Ray Lewis said the lockout is gonna trigger violence.



Yes. What an arrogant and ignorant dumbsh*t he is.


----------



## LAM (Jun 9, 2011)

tangolima said:


> it alrady has, there were 28 bank roberies in tulsa for 2009, i dont know how many since...



crime in Vegas is actually down since the recession started.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 9, 2011)

Big Smoothy said:


> Yes. What an arrogant and ignorant dumbsh*t he is.




Careful...he stabbed a nigga dead in ATL.


----------



## oufinny (Jun 9, 2011)

It would be a mess if violence became the solution.  The US has a particularly efficient killing machine known as the military and they are disturbingly well armed.  Remember, the military reports the commander-in-chief and no matter how big a douche bag he is, they will follow orders as they are trained to do.  If they don't, there are more troops that will.  Plus, there aren't too many Americans with heavy weaponry that will make that much of a difference against an Abrams tank, actually no one has anything that can even make a dent/scratch in it.  My point is, sure I could go to any gun store or even Walmart, load up on ammo, buy a hand gun and be ready to do what?  Go out and kill a bunch of fellow Americans because we don't see eye to eye.  Who is the insane one now?  Violence is not the answer most often and in this case it could be the catalyst for major destruction in America.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 9, 2011)

oufinny said:


> It would be a mess if violence became the solution.  The US has a particularly efficient killing machine known as the military and they are disturbingly well armed.  Remember, the military reports the commander-in-chief and no matter how big a douche bag he is, they will follow orders as they are trained to do.  If they don't, there are more troops that will.  Plus, there aren't too many Americans with heavy weaponry that will make that much of a difference against an Abrams tank, actually no one has anything that can even make a dent/scratch in it.  My point is, sure I could go to any gun store or even Walmart, load up on ammo, buy a hand gun and be ready to do what?  Go out and kill a bunch of fellow Americans because we don't see eye to eye.  Who is the insane one now?  Violence is not the answer most often and in this case it could be the catalyst for major destruction in America.




Keep in mind the military is voluntary in the US and they happen to be our family/friends/neighbors.  If shit got so bad millions decided to dust off the AR's and AK's and start driving to the capitals and/or DC, the last thing I would be worried about is the US military.  Could they kick our peasant ass?  Sure.  Would those 21yo kids pull the trigger on their family/friends/neighbors under those circumstances.  Doubt it.


----------



## Evil Eagle (Jun 9, 2011)

I think what people just won't accept is that the general population did this to themselves. All of this was caused by people living outside of their means and using credit to do it. No one should be surprised that when the credit bubble busted. 

And it's no more the government and financial institutions fault than it is Glocks fault for when a psycho flips and shoots a bunch of people. People must ultimately be held responsible for their decisions and actions whether it's racking up debt or shooting someone. 

Sent from my Android device


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 9, 2011)

You know, after reading that and reading those replies, it's really very scary hearing other people with these very valid concerns, people other than LAM, Smoothy and myself, I mean.

And others, please forgive me if I've forgotten anyone.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 9, 2011)

Am I the only one who is optimistic about this? Atleast in my line of work (Engineering) things have been picking up quite nicely. I'm making more than I ever have and we are growing our company back from the all of the lay-offs we had. Clients seem to be building more stores at least.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 9, 2011)

THE REAL QUESTION IS:

Are you going to be willing to do what it takes when the time comes?

Will you fight for your land/food?

I will.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 9, 2011)

Violence? Possibly. I went to the gun shop to buy bullets for my gun because there's been a rash of home robberies in my community. I don't live in an inner city, area, but a suburb down the street from the ocean. Not exactly a horrible situation, but I'll be damned if I am going to let someone enter my home and steal my wife's wedding ring or my 50 year old comic books. I worked hard as shit to procure these things and they mean a lot. Not to mention if they break while I'm at work and my wife and dog are the only ones home and the only thing protecting them is my 38.

On the other hand, the government is so out of touch that it's incredible the nation hasn't fallen apart yet. And yet, we worry about some jerkoff country in the middle east giving it more attention than things at home.


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 9, 2011)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> THE REAL QUESTION IS:
> 
> Are you going to be willing to do what it takes when the time comes?
> 
> ...



I've two AR 15s, an AK47 a .10mm Kimber and a 9mm Baretta. And I know how to use them, expertly!

And enough ammo to last me quite awhile, so I'm ready.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jun 9, 2011)

True That, Juggernaut.

Fair point.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 9, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Am I the only one who is optimistic about this? Atleast in my line of work (Engineering) things have been picking up quite nicely. I'm making more than I ever have and we are growing our company back from the all of the lay-offs we had. Clients seem to be building more stores at least.



I'm optomistic about my life, my business and my employees lives because as team we are and have been kicking ass through this recession.  Then you walk out my front door 200' to the main road and the economy is still in the shitter.

When the company does good, the employees do good and end of this month I'm paying out yet another consecutive quarterly bonus equal to 2.5 weeks pay.  Imagine how even my lowest 20yo guy on the totem pole, who makes $550/wk, likes to see those checks.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 9, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> I'm optomistic about my life, my business and my employees lives because as team we are and have been kicking ass through this recession. Then you walk out my front door 200' to the main road and the economy is still in the shitter.
> 
> When the company does good, the employees do good and end of this month I'm paying out yet another consecutive quarterly bonus equal to 2.5 weeks pay. Imagine how even my lowest 20yo guy on the totem pole, who makes $550/wk, likes to see those checks.


 

I live in a city that is the home town to the biggest company in the world. They thrive during recessions so it's hard for me to see it when on the way home I get passed by 7 series beamers, vipers and the like. But yes, as my company's youngest employee, I can understand how bonus checks are an amazing feeling. We just got word that our 401k matching is coming back so that's just one more reason to feel better. On the other hand, I have many friends who have been out of work for 1+ years. I've seen the toll that it has taken on their family. I hear the stories about getting denied for a job because they are over qualified. It sucks.


On the gun front, if shit hits the fan, I'm going underground. Taking my AK, and all of my shotguns and pistols with me. Good thing my garden is thriving in my back yard.


----------



## .Winner (Jun 9, 2011)

Economy problems have already triggered crime and violence.
Crime and violence have been rampant before it and will be forever.
I don't get this article or the logic behind it.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 9, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> I'm optomistic about my life, my business and my employees lives because as team we are and have been kicking ass through this recession.  Then you walk out my front door 200' to the main road and the economy is still in the shitter.
> 
> When the company does good, the employees do good and end of this month I'm paying out yet another consecutive quarterly bonus equal to 2.5 weeks pay.  Imagine how even my lowest 20yo guy on the totem pole, who makes $550/wk, likes to see those checks.



Unfortunately, a gym 3 miles away from mine closed because of bankruptcy. I never wish anyone bad fortune (karma will come back to bite you in the ass), but since they closed I picked up well over 2 dozen new members. I am thankful for this opportunity, but again, it's a sad state of affairs.


----------



## Chubby (Jun 9, 2011)

We are too divided to even revolt.  Besides, even if we managed to do, our troops will crushed us in no time.  Just like Tianamen Square, our troops won't hasitate to pull trigger at us.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 9, 2011)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> THE REAL QUESTION IS:
> 
> Are you going to be willing to do what it takes when the time comes?
> 
> ...



If americans get this wild for things that they don't even need, imagine when there is a food shortage? 
I hope you have enough ammo when that time comes  





YouTube Video


----------



## LAM (Jun 9, 2011)

Evil Eagle said:


> I think what people just won't accept is that the general population did this to themselves. All of this was caused by people living outside of their means and using credit to do it. No one should be surprised that when the credit bubble busted.



actually that is not correct at all.  almost 45% of US households with 2 wager earners in 2010 are making wages equivalent to a single full time wage earner in 1980 once was adjusted for inflation.  many do not even understand the basics of economics in this country all they look at are the numbers on the paycheck not the actual buying power of the dollar.  the US dollar has been falling for many decades and the FRB is the main cause of that as it has been pumping money into the economy and keeping interest rates to low, the more money that is in circulation the less buying power that money has.  the federal minimum wage was stagnant for an entire decade in the 80's while inflation increased.  the federal minimum wage of $7.25 now has the same purchasing power as $2.35 in the 1980.  the median household income right now of $48K in 2010 has the same purchasing power as $18K in 1980 and that is with going from 1 to 2 wage earners.

consumer credit was opened up to the average worker in the late 60's-70's before only businesses really used credit revolving.  it really wasn't used much until the 80's which is when the problem with stagnant wages for 50% of the country really started.

for the most part the "middle-class" in the US was set up and exploited by the US banking system.

wages remained stagnant so credit markets were opened up so consumers could continue to spend, consumption accounts for 70% of the GDP in this country.

changing from a production based economy to consumption based was pretty much the beginning of the end.  the lack of bargaining rights for most workers leaves them at the mercy of the CPI which is outdated and flawed.  The lack of wage bargaining rights for most US workers is mentioned in just about every OECD, ILO and FRB wage reports along with the increasing wage inequality's from the top to the bottom and metro to non-metro areas.


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 9, 2011)

everyone has guns, so maybe you can stop people from taking what u have, MAYBE, a gang of 12 plan a kick-door and enter from 4 points when you have 45-60 seconds to react, pretty sure you lose! the question is are you willing to be one of the 12 go go kick door someone else, kill them and take what they have in order to survive? this is violence raw,ugly and painful. there will be a time when people will throw their useless paper that used to be called money into the street, but its always darkest just before the dawn.


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 9, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> If americans get this wild for things that they don't even need, imagine when there is a food shortage?
> I hope you have enough ammo when that time comes
> 
> 
> ...



Coupons?

They don't need no stinking coupons!


----------



## LAM (Jun 9, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> On the other hand, the government is so out of touch that it's incredible the nation hasn't fallen apart yet. And yet, we worry about some jerkoff country in the middle east giving it more attention than things at home.



the US is on the fast track to being the world's first true banana republic...with a managed market economy technically the gov isn't really supposed to "step" in except in times of recession.  but because of the infiltration of lobbyist and special interest groups gov has a full-time role in the market now.  legislation passed only helps those at the top, and if there is any kind of legislation passed for the bottom the top also gets something, as if they need it.

growing up in PA we used to mock and poke fun at the Amish and Mennonites because of their simple ways, they had the right idea... 

all this quest for money, and tangible items and the quality of our lives are no better now in 2010 then they were in 1970.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 9, 2011)

Shit won't hit the fan until the 100 million iThings here in the US, made in Vietnam by 12 year old girls in sweat shops, no longer work because they can't be charged and they can't log onto the internet.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jun 9, 2011)

^ Lots of stuff is being made in VN sweatshops now and Intel is coming back to VN with a big training program at VN Unis. 

Just more and more...


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 10, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> If americans get this wild for things that they don't even need, imagine when there is a food shortage?
> I hope you have enough ammo when that time comes
> 
> 
> ...



I dont understand that level of inane stupidity. You trample on people to get a Tickle Me Elmo?? What the fuck is wrong with people?


----------

